# Help for my neighbor...



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

So here is a little background. When I first met my neighbor she was feeding her black lab/rottie mix (she thinks rottie) some Purina low fat crap food...I finally talked her into buying something better so she went with Diamond Naturals 60+. Her dog is severely overweight...I would guess a good weight for him would be 80 lbs or so and today she comes over and says he is 110 lbs!!!  

She just bought a bag of Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice formula and she also has a sheltie to feed, he is just a pup and doesn't have a weight problem yet! She would really like to keep them on the same food and she was asking me what food would help him loose weight...I tried to emphasize exercise so we will see...also the bag recommends 4 cups for an 80 lb dog...i told her to half that! I also told her NO MORE TABLE SCRAPS! She says she feeds twice a day and they are not free fed...

So what information can I pass on to her about what food would benefit both dogs??? Cost will be a factor unfortunately.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If she wants to stick with diamond, I'd pick either chicken or beef (or rotate), since they have more protein. 4Health is also pretty affordable and she can get at tractor supply. But regardless of what she feeds, its going to come down to 3 things, portion control, treat reduction and increased exercise. If the bag says to feed 4 cups, then start off with 3 and go from there. Instead of biscuit type treats, she can try carrots and green beans, also frozen plain yogurt in a kong help to keep the dog busy for a little bit. Theres a lot of treat toys on the market today that make the dog work for the food like tug a jug,bob a lot, or kong wobbler.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I thought Diamond was really bad? Maybe I am wrong? I don't know how much more affordable dog food can be then PMR! I pay like 30 dollars a month basically because I have had luck stocking freezers. She could do so much better. 30 bucks a month for 7 pets on raw!

What about dehydrated chicken feets or liver as treats?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

CrazyRawFedZoo said:


> I thought Diamond was really bad?


Diamond isn't great, but they make some of the best 'budget' foods out there. For the price you pay it's very good.



> I don't know how much more affordable dog food can be then PMR! I pay like 30 dollars a month basically because I have had luck stocking freezers. She could do so much better. 30 bucks a month for 7 pets on raw!


I agree with you here, but not everyone can do it. Baby steps!!!:lol:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I would feed the regular formula of diamond natural. The weight loss formula has less meat in it, to reduce the fat and calories. Problem is dogs are always hungry on it. Besides fat you have to watch out for carbs. The best way to reduce both and boost the meat content, is feed part of the diet with lean meats. Than you reduce the amount of kibble, which reduces fat and carb levels. Like Unosmom said, I would feed 3 cups if feeding 100% diamond natural. If she decides to reduce the kibble and supplement with cooked lean meats, than reduce down to 2 cups or even 1.5 cups depending how much meats being supplemented. Do not give high calorie, high carb treats. For recreational chewing, try deer antlers. They might cost a little more, but they last much much longer and no calories. And don't worry diamond natural is a fine food;0) It's the best food I can think of on a budget. The next level up is TOTW, nutrisca and earthborn. Here's a link for some deer antlers;0)

Wholesale to the Public: Antler Dog Chews |


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> Diamond isn't great, but they make some of the best 'budget' foods out there. For the price you pay it's very good.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here, but not everyone can do it. Baby steps!!!:lol:


Glad I wasn't completely off the band wagon :wink: LOL


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Here's a link for some deer antlers;0)
> 
> Wholesale to the Public: Antler Dog Chews |


 So expensive to ship.. I didn't get lucky either in getting any during hunt season.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Cost $5 shipping for 3 jumbo elk. Came out to $29. I got the large last time, but the jumbos are nice. Much better value than the large.


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

CrazyRawFedZoo said:


> I thought Diamond was really bad? Maybe I am wrong? I don't know how much more affordable dog food can be then PMR! I pay like 30 dollars a month basically because I have had luck stocking freezers. She could do so much better. 30 bucks a month for 7 pets on raw!
> 
> What about dehydrated chicken feets or liver as treats?


I've already tried talking her into raw...she will feed it as a treat but nothing more than that!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually Jackielyn both Diamond Premium Edge and Diamond Naturals are decent dog foods for those on a tight budget. Now the regular Diamond brand is just down right awful. The issue is that they both have had recalls for one thing or another. It is usually involving the chicken. I try to stay away from all chicken in my dogs diet unless it is fresh and I cook it. If I were to make a choice it would be the Edge, but then again they had a recall in 2009.

Premium Edge Pet Food | Products | Dogs | Dry Food


Natural Ingredient Pet Foods | Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jackielyn said:


> I've already tried talking her into raw...she will feed it as a treat but nothing more than that!


Why is it raw has to come into play in almost evey thread.


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

I haven't heard of Premium Edge, their low carb formula looks awesome and it can be bought locally! I will definitely point her in this direction! Thank you


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Why is it raw has to come into play in almost evey thread.


It's people like you that put it into other peoples' heads that us raw feeders are so bad. Why don't you stop trying to bad mouth all of us raw feeders into a fight and stick to giving people what advice you can give. It's getting really tiring.



Jackielyn, have you thought about Taste of the Wild? I know it's not the best of foods, but it's at least grain free, and it's a really decent price. My dogs did really well on it when they were on kibble, and it was very affordable to me! XD I prefer the grain free foods, because I'm a hardcore believer in the fact that dogs are carnivores, and grains are just as unneeded in their diets as shoes and motor oil. haha.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> It's people like you that put it into other peoples' heads that us raw feeders are so bad. Why don't you stop trying to bad mouth all of us raw feeders into a fight and stick to giving people what advice you can give. It's getting really tiring.


I totally agree. I get mix signs from this poster. Sometimes he gives solid advice and other times it's off the wall. When you don't agree, he goes ballistic. He should tone down his posts, stop bashing, and try and help people with his knowledge. I too am getting tired.


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

I completely agree with you Shael, I feel grains are not needed for dogs! I was a raw feeder but we switched back to kibble for the moment...logisitics just weren't working in our favor! I really like it though, it did great things for my senior. We currently feed TOTW and I think I am going to try a little harder to push this also...the premium edge low carb formula was grain free (i think, gonna have to look back) but unsure how much it costs compared to TOTW. There is a local kennel that sells it for wholesale which is just under $40/30 lb bag.


----------

